# Picture of my winners



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Here are my guys with their winning tags on their cages. Edgar took the blue ribbon, Henry the red and Pepper (Edgars'son) took the white. They have been hard to live with since coming home with the gold, so to speak. 

Margarret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Margaret! They are gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> Here are my guys with their winning tags on their cages. Edgar took the blue ribbon, Henry the red and Pepper (Edgars'son) took the white. They have been hard to live with since coming home with the gold, so to speak.
> 
> Margarret


I don't know where your show was, but I commend whoever set it up. Not many shows that I've been to, (not that I've been to a lot! ) there was never any kind of covering for the bottom of the cage, plus they have FOOD AND WATER. The birds were always standing in their own poop all day. Your birds are VERY pretty. Congrats on the ribbons. Well done!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Congratulations Margarret - your winners are all gorgeous.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Renee,

The show was at the San Diego County fair in California. Yes, the set up was very nice. The fair staff did all the feeding, watering and cleaning. The birds were well fed and clean the whole time over a three and a half day period. It was my first show to enter, other than a young bird show of just an afternoon. I thought the Fair staff did an excellent job.

Margarret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations! They are all beautiful birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, MARGARRET!

*CONGRATULATIONS !!!*

HOW EXCITING FOR YOU! YOUR PIJIES ARE ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS AND YOUR WINS *WELL DESERVED!!*

LOVE/HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

